
Google was down for 15 minutes (+/- from 09:35 UTC) - NicoJuicy
http://www.google.com
======
mootothemax
The homepage sometimes works.

The search results page sometimes works.

The search result _links_ , however, seem to be 90% broken, for example this
is always broken:

[http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=...](http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.w3schools.com%2Fcss%2Fcss_link.asp&ei=rna2U7DRKLTb7AaSh4H4CQ&usg=AFQjCNFtZhdGn98eN1WR9gUAcgqbX8EYJA&bvm=bv.70138588,d.bGE)

Edit: looks like that 5 minutes of fun is now over, and all is back to normal.

I'd love to know how much that little outage cost Google.

~~~
scott_karana
More importantly, I wonder how much that outage cost _everyone_.

I've seen many computer users simply "give up using the Internet" when Google
is down, returning after a coffee break to resume.

It wouldn't surprise me if Wikipedia, at least, had a measurable traffic drop
during the outage. I think they even have public MRTG logs, so someone more
enterprising than me could confirm that... :-)

------
NicoJuicy
Some alternatives if you really need to search:

[https://duckduckgo.com/](https://duckduckgo.com/)

[http://www.bing.com](http://www.bing.com)

Edit: I thought duckduckgo used search results from Google but without
personalisation and tracking, removed my comment as this seems to be incorrect

~~~
sveme
Duckduckgo is most definitely not google, though you can access the anonymized
google interface startpage.com by using the duckduckgo s! bang (for anyone
unfamiliar with ddg, the bangs are a productivity heaven). If google is down,
so will be startpage.com.

------
NicoJuicy
Google Apps seems to be working everywhere, so that can't be it:

Here is the status board of GAPPS:
[http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=nl&v=status](http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=nl&v=status)

------
geopsist
I do not seem to have any kind or problems... But ... duckduckgo is a really
great service!

------
derfniw
Seems to have been some sort of europe wide hiccup then.

Appears to be working again now.

------
marmarlade
Working fine in London. Didn't get any errors in past 15 minutes.

------
antonp
Aaaand its back up. Looking forward to the post-mortem.

------
_puk
google.co.uk is throwing 500 errors.

[https://www.google.co.uk/#q=test](https://www.google.co.uk/#q=test)

Does work every now and then

~~~
NicoJuicy
Haven't got it to work though

------
matthewsharpe3
it was down in parts of the UK for about 50% of people too

------
mykhal
g search is occasionally failing with HTTP 500, in CZ

------
pypetey
someone typed google into google :(

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqxLmLUT-
qc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqxLmLUT-qc)

------
jefNijs
Yes Google.be is down. Lucky Google.com does work

------
midko
same in uk

~~~
midko
nevermind, back in < 1 minute from me noticing

~~~
_puk
Hah, takes far longer than that to find somewhere in their support pages to
report the 500..

Did that page detailing developer excuses include 'Google is down'?

------
antonp
Down for me in Belgium, correct.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Working again for me

------
wasigh
.nl was down, working again.

------
Miraries
Works fine in Montenegro...

------
filipncs
Down in Denmark.

------
NKCSS
Same here in .nl

~~~
Maarten88
for me too

------
ntaso
Germany as well

------
defcon84
Down in .nl too

------
markdown
google.com.fj working fine in Fiji.

------
glasslion
Lots of 500s

------
prht
UK too

~~~
willemspruijt
NL is down.

